# Electric only lakes



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 28, 2014)

A friend bought a propane powered Lehr 5 HP outboard motor for the "no gasoline allowed" lakes in Florida. He has had it for almost 2 years now with no problems. Looks like they are about 1/2 the price of same HP electric outboards. Burns the LP tanks like you use on a grill. For a day of fishing zipping around on a 500 acre lake, he says that it uses about a half a tank of that size.
Their website at golehr.com


----------



## Trandall8 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've never noticed any of the lakes in ga (atleast middle ga anyway) say no gasoline just electric only so I don't know if they would call propane legal or not here. But it sounds like the better option if it is legal


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 28, 2014)

Trandall8 said:


> I've never noticed any of the lakes in ga (atleast middle ga anyway) say no gasoline just electric only so I don't know if they would call propane legal or not here. But it sounds like the better option if it is legal



I guess it would depend on how they interpret the rules. It always struck me as kinda strange to see the DNR boat cruising around Varner with a gas outboard when it's supposed to be electric only.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 28, 2014)

That's cause DNR got their own rules.


----------



## Randall (Mar 28, 2014)

Not just the DNR. If you are a UGA professor at Varner working for the county or studying hydrilla for ....... I never could figure that one out ........you can run the county's boat wide open in inches of water right where I am fishing.   You know I was wanting to see them hit bottom when they went across the point to my right. They should have kept the county employee's driving her around in the the boat.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Mar 28, 2014)

WOODSWIZE said:


> A friend bought a propane powered Lehr 5 HP outboard motor for the "no gasoline allowed" lakes in Florida. He has had it for almost 2 years now with no problems. Looks like they are about 1/2 the price of same HP electric outboards. Burns the LP tanks like you use on a grill. For a day of fishing zipping around on a 500 acre lake, he says that it uses about a half a tank of that size.
> Their website at golehr.com



That sounds pretty neat.  Did he tell you anything about how it's cooled?


----------



## JimC (Mar 28, 2014)

F.A.R.R. said:


> That sounds pretty neat.  Did he tell you anything about how it's cooled?



It's water cooled just like any other outboard. 

Those look pretty cool may have to start checking with the electric only Reservoirs to see if they would accept them.


----------



## Todd71673 (Mar 28, 2014)

I know some lakes are concerned with shore erosion just as much as pollution. So I bet some lakes wouldn't allow it. But I would love to see it run, kinda surprised the tourney fellas haven't used it, if it is legal....


----------



## bird35 (Mar 28, 2014)

If it was quiet it would probably not draw much attention


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 28, 2014)

bird35 said:


> If it was quiet it would probably not draw much attention



Sounds like any other outboard, it's an internal combustion motor.

I imagine it would be an uphill battle getting them approved on electric only lakes. Propane burns cleaner than gas but you still have the possibility of pollution from oil leaks.

 Plus, one of the nice things about Varner is how quiet it is, it would be just like any other lake with a bunch of outboards running around.


----------



## JimC (Mar 28, 2014)

^^^^ Yup just did some research on them still got oil and I would say the foot has gear oil so they would't allow that.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 28, 2014)

JimC said:


> ^^^^ Yup just did some research on them still got oil and I would say the foot has gear oil so they would't allow that.



Yeah, it looks like they just did a conversion on a regular outboard to make it run on propane, kinda like they convert trucks to LP.


----------



## JimC (Mar 28, 2014)

Yea I found this here. http://www.iboats.com/Lehr-Propane-Outboards/dm/view_id.696617 and the reviews don't look to be that good. Made in china. Read some of the reviews on the different ones. LOL


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 28, 2014)

Water supply lakes aren't going to allow anything on them that has hydrocarbons.  If that's not explicitly spelled out in the rules, you can bet it will be soon.  

I wouldn't be spending big bucks if my only purpose is to evade the electric only rules.

Also, it runs on the same type cylinders as a camp lantern, with less than 1 hour running time per cylinder.  You can hook up a 20 lb. tank, but that is going to create other issues.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Mar 29, 2014)

JimC said:


> It's water cooled just like any other outboard.
> 
> Those look pretty cool may have to start checking with the electric only Reservoirs to see if they would accept them.



There are some smaller outboards on the market that are air cooled.  Given that this is "new technology" I was just wondering how they engineered it.


----------



## Mr. P (Mar 29, 2014)

*Oil in motor foot.*

The Briggs and Parsun motors have gear oil in the foot like standard outboards and it hasn't been an issue with the various water authorities. I believe their biggest concern is fuel spillage as these are drinking water supplies. They don't wan't gas or diesel spilling in to the lake(s) either from engines or gas tanks.

Propane is an eco friendly low emissions fuel that comes in sealed containers so spillage isn't a problem. I believe you are going to see some of these on the "electric only" lakes if the authorities view them as low/no emission eco friendly alternatives to standard gasoline outboards. If they have issues on boat speed or wakes generated by boats then they may not get approved. 

Parsun has a 10HP electric now and Torqeedo has a 9.9 equivalent thrust motor so boat speed and wakes aren't going to be different with a 9.9 Lehr.

My 2c worth.


----------



## shawshank (Mar 30, 2014)

Dick Perron said:


> The Briggs and Parsun motors have gear oil in the foot like standard outboards and it hasn't been an issue with the various water authorities. I believe their biggest concern is fuel spillage as these are drinking water supplies. They don't wan't gas or diesel spilling in to the lake(s) either from engines or gas tanks.
> 
> Propane is an eco friendly low emissions fuel that comes in sealed containers so spillage isn't a problem. I believe you are going to see some of these on the "electric only" lakes if the authorities view them as low/no emission eco friendly alternatives to standard gasoline outboards. If they have issues on boat speed or wakes generated by boats then they may not get approved.
> 
> ...



My exact same thoughts on some electric motors having oil in the foot also....
My cousin has been using a propane 3 HP on "middle Georgia" all electric lakes for a while now. Surprised that no one has seen him since I think he fish's 365 days a year LOL....
They say that "Reviews" are made up 67.23% of the time. LOL!


----------



## Inline6 (Mar 30, 2014)

How I have interpreted the electric only lakes= They don't want gas motors due to exhaust emissions especially two strokes. Most two strokes not only have regular exhaust emissions but has burnt or partially burnt oil. Most guys with two strokes put too much oil trying to prevent motor failure. If you look at the foot of these motors they are covered with oil slobber. For as clean as the fourstrokes are I am surprised they have not changed their ruling. From the officers I have talked to its not the potential of spilling of petroleum. The one foot that leaks on a lake vs all that do not is not much of a concern. Most guys do not fill their tanks on the lake. (I am not trying to ban two strokes I love mine).

As somebody else mentioned the officers did not mention erosion but makes you wander if that is a major concern. Until recently most electric boats did not put out a wake or much of one. Wander if they will start putting regulations on the electric motor output?


----------



## shawshank (Apr 17, 2015)

Update! Having fun with the propane outboards on some of the "electric only" lakes! Really has helped us spend more quality time fishing.


----------



## spud (Apr 18, 2015)

I have called the water authority in the county that I live in, and I was told, No , I tried to explain about fuel being contained and every other reason that has been talked about in this thread. It was just like talking to the wall. No,No No. Never did I get a explanation just the Sam answer. (Henry Co)


----------



## tbrown913 (Apr 18, 2015)

i have asked the park ranger at varner and they said all combustion engines are against the rules for the lake.  I spoke with a DNR ranger out there who was there on complaints of people running some type of combustion engine.  I do remember reading somewhere online that varner only allows the county boat and DNR to run outboards.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 18, 2015)

The real reason they won't be allowed is because the attendant can't be expected to know the difference between the gas ones and the propane ones. 

And at Bear Creek, the water authority doesn't want people fishing there period, but are forced to because of the original charter from 20 years ago. They'll never do anything that makes it easier/more fun to fish.


----------



## Brewskis (Apr 18, 2015)

Reservoirs over this way (Hickory Log, Lathem) specifically say no internal combustion engines. Definitely rules out the propane-fueled outboards. 

Really wish they'd allow Ultra Low Emissions-rated outboards even with a HP restriction (for example 5 HP or less). So much extra weight in batteries and another trolling motor just to get far enough away from the ramp for a good day of fishing on Hickory Log. But DNR is definitely out there checking people, and as mentioned in their internal combustion outboard-driven boats.


----------

